# A little bit miffed!



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Hello all,

I am really miffed...
I went to see a specialist at High Wycombe to be told I need icsi.
Now I already knew that, that was my reason for going to find out the cost, what would be required etc.
So now he has said to discuss it with my DH (I had already) look at Oxford or the Chiltern and let my GP know. I didn't question this, he is after all the expert but I feel fobbed off. Why did I waste an hour of my time and possibility money (I will be very cross if I'm charged for that) for something I already knew and discussed with DH and GP? Why do I even need to inform my GP? I have to self fund somehow as DH has children already so I'm confused.

Does anyone else have any experience of this and what would your recommendations be?

Thanks for reading and sorry for the grip!


Chrissy
X


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

The more I look into treatment abroad the more I realise that in this country its a bit of a money making machine! In some countries you get 6 treatments funded for you whereas my PCT only funded one and that was after me sending begging letters. I am planning on going abroad for my self funded round of ICSI which will cost less than £3,000. The consultation is 200 euros but includes all bloods and scans, in the UK its £200 just for a little chat. 
It keeps me awake at night worrying about costs and feeling bad for people who just cant raise that kind of money so have to remain childless


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you're self funding there should be no need to inform your GP. what would be the point? We were asked however by the clinic to sign a form allowing them to exchange information with our GP but it was up to them if/when they did.. just basically covers them i suppose if the want to ask the GP about any existing condition you have..

i'm not surprised about your description of what happened i think it is rife. We had our time wasted by the NHS making us wait for an appointment for weeks and weeks for something which could easily have been told us in a phone call..

pick a clinic (or get consultations at one or two), sign up and get your treatment. Good luck !


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Thanks to you both.
I got sent a bill for £200. I cried! That could have been used for a test and instead it is wasted.

I have registered a complaint so we will see.
I would love to go overseas as my hubby saw a programme stating IVF in the UK is more expensive but my job is a nightmare!

I'd be interested in your journey suzylee.

Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree with what the others have said about informing your GP.  

We have recently had our first appointments at CRGW near Cardiff, and they like IVF Wales for our first ICSI cycle just asked us to sign agreement that they could inform/speak to our GP when needed.  When I had my first ICSI cycle (which was successful)   I ended up with OHSS so they gave me a letter to take to my GP as they had given me additional medication.  

When we went for our first appointment at CRGW (DH was with me), they did the usual scan and sample test anyway, but because I had copies of my notes from my last cycle they could see what dose I had been given and how I responded.  We knew we would be having ICSI anyway like last time so they did not charge for the consultation, only the AMH test.  I was a bit surprised, but it confirmed my feeling that they were a bit more people focused than some other clinics.

Not sure if there are any other clinics on your area, (worth a look on the HFEA website as I did not know our clinic existed until then) but some will offer a free first appointment if you have had one somewhere else in the last few months.  

I hope the complaint goes in your favour.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure who you went to see and where Chrissy?  In this area I would lean towards a different option - Mr Neale Watson at Spire Thames Valley in Wexham.  You have all your scans etc there and then go to Lister for ec and et.  I've used lister with both direct and Mr W and the journey into London isn't so bad, average 45 mins from wycombe depending what time of day you go.  Appointments are all evenings and weekends too.  Way better results than the Chiltern who are expensive for tests and consults and much the same price as OFU.  Just let me know if you need any more info x


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

IVF abroad can be tricky to work around with work. It's easier for me as I am going ahead with a donor egg. I am going for my consultation and tests on the 27th May, I will only be there for 24 hours  Then I will only need to be there for another day or two for the egg transfer. I think with regular IVF you would need more visits. 
If you look at http://www.invitro24.co.uk/ they have a time scale which shows what kind of visits you would need and I guess it would be the same for other clinics. It's the best overseas website I have found so it would be a good way for you to learn more 
Good luck x


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Thank you ladies. Dudders, I am certainly interested if it means I don't have to find such a large loan!
So I made a complaint to the Chiltern who were investing.
They said my GP referred me to Mr A who was not employed by the Chiltern but consulted for them. The bill is for his time.

On speaking with my GP surgery they said I was referred by an NHS GP for an NHS assessment so I shouldn't be charged.
I spoke with the Chiltern lady yesterday who has always been sympathetic with Mr A withdrawing the fee on benevolent grounds. Yippeee! Xxx


----------

